# Easy Summer Bronze Glow



## MakeupbyMeli (Jun 19, 2015)

Another summer look to choose from! enjoy and subscribe, thank ya'll! 
[video=youtube_share;28pKce9nFM0]http://youtu.be/28pKce9nFM0[/video]


----------



## llconfident (Jun 26, 2015)

Love it!


----------



## Dadale (Apr 11, 2016)

love it


----------



## celiamakeup (Apr 21, 2016)

Love it too


----------

